# Tiablo A1 Rebel 100



## ernsanada (Dec 8, 2007)

I just received my Tiablo A1 Rebel 100 from Battery Junction 

Shipping took 2 days. 

Uses Luxeon Rebel 100. 

Housing Material: Aerospace grade T7075 aluminium.

Twist on and off. Action is good but not buttery smooth.
Fit and finish is good.

Type III Hard Anodize is excellent, no color mis-match.

I have some debris inside the lens. Has GID o-ring under the lens.

Uses Primary AAA or NiMh/NiCD Rechargeable. The voltage is 0.7V to 2.7V.












Comes with instructions and 2 o-rings.































My light has debris in the lens.











Looking at the back of the Rebel Module.






Use a spring on the -ve battery side.
















Size comparison. Top, Tiablo A1. Bottom, Fenix LOD Q2






Left, Tiablo A1. Right, Fenix LOD Q2







---------------------------------------------------------------------

I also took lux readings of the lights shown above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using Energizer Nimh AAA Rechargeable Batteries, 850mAh which were fully charged.







Tiablo A1 Rebel 100 - 430 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix LOD Q2 - 240 lux @ 1 meter


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Tiablo A1 Rebel 100 @ 1 meter






Fenix LOD Q2 @ 1 meter






Left, Tiablo A1 Rebel 100. Right, Fenix LOD Q2 @ 1 meter






Left, Tiablo A1 Rebel 100. Right, Fenix LOD Q2 @ 1 meter Stepped down exposure.


----------



## mikehill (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like a very nice light ... apart from the debris ... do they not have a clean area in the factory ? :sigh:


----------



## Nake (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. The tint on yours looks to be on the cool side. When I compare mine to my P3D RB100 it is warmer than the P3D on med.


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice pictures. I like the hand shots, good job. They really show the small size of this light. It looks perfect for pocket carry.


----------



## uh1c (Dec 9, 2007)

Your pictures are always top notch! Thanks!:twothumbs
What camera and settings are you using?; the macros are amazing in clarity!

BTW, mine was debris free. Luck of the draw, I guess. Sorry you got one with stuff in it. Bummer.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 9, 2007)

any real world runtime?


----------



## WadeF (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks good, other than the junk inside the head. I'll give one a try.


----------



## Nake (Dec 9, 2007)

I wonder, if there's 10440 sized battery produced by anyone that is in the 2.5V-3.0V range. I bet this light would really brighten up with one.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello ernsanada,
thank you, your review eases my decision quite considerably

Rainer


----------



## Rzr800 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got mine (uh..'hers') today and didn't really study it very hard except to compare it with her (former) LOD Q4 in the basement. I don't know what to say other than it's a nicer light, IMO. Not knocking the LOD; yet it's simply a much better thrower; noticeably brighter and has decent spill.

I got it for my wife because I didn't like her fumbling through the modes...wish I could've kept it for myself.


----------



## swxb12 (Dec 11, 2007)

Another great contribution. Many thanks, ernsanada.



ernsanada said:


> Housing Material: Aerospace grade T7075 aluminium.



Overall, does the A1 feel more durable/expensive, overall nicer than Fenix?


----------



## 42 (Dec 11, 2007)

swxb12 said:


> Another great contribution. Many thanks, ernsanada.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, does the A1 feel more durable/expensive, overall nicer than Fenix?




I have a couple L0Ds and the A1 strikes me as being a step above. Nothing against the Fenix light, it's still a great light but the A1 is built more like a tiny tactical light. Very sturdy, threads as smooth as glass, flawless type III anodizing and a wider and deeper head/reflector for a nicer beam.

I like this light a LOT.


----------



## swxb12 (Dec 11, 2007)

42 said:


> I have a couple L0Ds and the A1 strikes me as being a step above. Nothing against the Fenix light, it's still a great light but the A1 is built more like a tiny tactical light. Very sturdy, threads as smooth as glass, flawless type III anodizing and a wider and deeper head/reflector for a nicer beam.
> 
> I like this light a LOT.



Thanks! I'm really interested in this simple light now.


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 13, 2007)

How is the runtime and regulation of the A1? Does it get hot, or can you use it for a full burn?


----------



## WadeF (Dec 13, 2007)

I got mine today, and mine also has debris behind the lens.  

I get LUX readigs around 530LUX, my LOD-CE Q4 is around 430LUX. I just took some quick readings, so those #'s might be a bit off, but they were around there. I was expecting more output if the emitter is putting out 100 lumens, especially since the Tiablo has a tighter beam than the LOD-CE, much less spill than the LOD-CE. My P2D on high (80 lumens) blows it away, and reads around 1,150lux on my meter (all readings at 1 meter).

My LUX readings seem comparable to ersanada's, my LUX meter appears to read a bit higher. Just doesn't seem like we're getting 100 lumens at the emitter though. Tiablo claims to be driving the Rebel100 at 350mA, is that enough current to even produce 100 emitter lumens? 

I'm not sure if I can say it's putting out any more lumens than my LOD-CE Q4 since the beam is tighter, but the hot spot of the Tiablo is a tad brighter. Also the tint is great with my Tiablo, warmer than my LOD-CE Q4. 

Mine also had scratches out of the box where the clip is attached, but I guess that is to be expected. Also there is what looks like red loctite residue visible around where the bezel and head screw together. Shame I can't unscrew it to get the debris out. 

Hopefully Tiablo will step up QC on this model as I've heard so many good things about the Tiablo A8's, A9's as far as the quality of their finish and build. 

Dealers may want to inspect these lights before sending them out as the deris in mine are easily spotted. Mine has a piece of someting right behind the glass by the GITD o-ring, so it may not effect the beam to any noticeable degree, so I may just live with it. I'd be more worried if I had one like ersanada's where the debris were down on the reflector where they might fall onto the emitter. I'm hoping my debris stay put.


----------



## Nake (Dec 13, 2007)

Mine shows 2800 lux according to my lightbox. That's 39lm using the conversion formula. For comparison my Q5 LOD shows 45lm, both using a NiMh battery.

It has a scratch/mark running the length of the bezel, and also had excess glue at the joint. Cleaned up pretty good using a dental pick.

My tint is also warm like my P3D RB100.

Looks like a keeper to me, nice beam shape.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 13, 2007)

So is there something wrong with our lights?

"Introducing the Tiablo A1 Rebel 100 LED flashlight, the first common single AAA flashlight in its class to produce over 110 lumens with an estimated run time of 80 minutes to 50% brightness and a total runtime of 2.5+ hours usable light."

It doesn't seem to be anywhere close to 110 lumens.


----------



## Jay T (Dec 13, 2007)

WadeF said:


> So is there something wrong with our lights?
> 
> "



No there is nothing wrong with the light, it does exactly as it was designed to do! Notice how thin your wallet is.


----------



## Jay T (Dec 13, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Tiablo claims to be driving the Rebel100 at 350mA, is that enough current to even produce 100 emitter lumens?
> 
> I



Well it is a Rebel 100, binned to deliver 100 lumens at 350ma.

However

In another thread in the Led light section someone measured the current being drawn from the battery as 660ma. Now this is at 1.2 volt so 660 x 1.2 = .792 Watts. if the Vf of the rebel is say 3.2V then .792W would give about 250ma at 3.2V.

But

Of course the conversion isn't 100%. 80%-85% seems to about the norm for converter efficiency thus leaving only about 200ma hitting the emitter.

These numbers of course depend upon the accuracy of the current measurements.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 13, 2007)

Ha, I wasn't thinking Rebel100 means 100 lumens at 350mA.

I got a little over 700mA being drawn from my 1.5V Energizer lithium AAA. 

200mA to the emitter sounds more realistic with the output I'm seeing. Comparing it to Fenix lights that claim around 80 lumens at the emitter, the Fenix's are brighter. Hopefully we'll get some more reports from A1 owners who can take lux readings, light box readings, etc, but I have a feeling Tiablo has over-rated this light.


----------



## Nake (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hey Wade,*

Put a 10440 in it and tell us how bright it is.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 13, 2007)

Nake said:


> *Hey Wade,*
> 
> Put a 10440 in it and tell us how bright it is.


 
I have a feelings I'd get an amazing 0 lumens, if not right away, soon after turning it on.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 13, 2007)

Then I wonder why they state on the Tiablo website this..

*Specifications*​ 
LUXEON Reble 0100 LED.
Step up and down constant current driver, with high efficiency dual mode DC-DC regulator (PWM / PFM) *and circuit to protect Li-ion battery from* over-discharging. Working voltage is 0.7V to 2.7V, under or over the circuit will cut off to protect battery and flashlight.
Support battery size AAA battery
Type-III hard anodize high quality aerospace grade T7075 aluminium construction.

Water proof: waterproof to 5m/15ft.
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with AR coating
Twist switch
7.6cm (L) x 1.4cm (D)
18.5-gram weight (excluding batteries)
Colour:Natural
Is it possible that a Li-ion is supported and that is how one would get the 110 lumens? 

Would the "dual mode DC-DC regulator (PWM / PFM)" control the voltage/current to the emitter allowing 10440 use thus increasing output?

Am I all wet? :shrug:​


----------



## WadeF (Dec 13, 2007)

Problem is the 10440's would be more than 2.7v, so it sounds like the circuit would cut off and not allow the light to work. Has anyone tried a 10440 in their A1? 

I was able to get the head of mine, pair of strap wrenches. I cleaned away some of the red glue/loctite stuff. I was able to blow out the debris behind the lens so it's nice and clean now.

I tired reversing the clip, but this lead to it getting loose. Trying to bend the taps back to tighten it resulted in one of the tabs breaking off. For a temp fix I super glued the tab back on, installed the clip back on the light, and wrapped it with a thin piece of electrical tape. I might try ordering a replacement clip from Tiablo.

The funny thing is the one tab seems very strong, but the other tab was bending and weak. Not sure if it was just bad clip, or if the one tab got stressed from taking the clip off and on the light.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't tried a 10440 in mine, yet. I like it too much right now. 

I removed the clip on mine too. I thought about turning it around also. I may try that sometime later or I'd let you have mine. The finish on my light was mar free and I didn't want to put a scratch on it removing the clip so I made a removal tool out of plastic. Worked good. That clip was on there tight. I think the clip detracted from the looks of the light and it looks much better without it. It looks like a nicely designed flashlight, only mini, without the clip. It's slippery tho. I'm going to put some tape or something around the small portion of the barrel. 

Edit to add: I also added a small, ..very small, lanyard cord to retain anti-roll. Gives it a little character too. 

Also, that clip didn't seem to work very well. If I clipped it to my jeans pocket, I could hardly get it off. I was a struggle. I didn't like that. Clipping it to my shirt pocket wasn't much better. I just didn't like the way it worked.

Here's hoping yours glued holds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay T (Dec 13, 2007)

I tried the 10440 in my A1. Nothing. I put the NiMh back in and it worked fine, it must cut out when the voltage is over 2.7.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 14, 2007)

The +Pos nipple is larger on my Ultrafire 10440s than what's on regular AAAs. There is a raised black plastic ring around the +Pos connection on the Tiablo A1. I'm assuming that it is for reverse polarity protection. It's looks possible that the nipple on the 10440 will not make contact in the light do to it's larger size. You can get a feel for it by removing the head and just sticking the head of the battery in, you can feel how the AAA nipple fits into the cup of the plastic protector. Looks like one would have to modify the contact slightly to make sure there's a connection with a 10440. 

Care to try again...?


----------



## Jay T (Dec 14, 2007)

Lite_me said:


> T
> 
> Care to try again...?



Success, I put a small plug of Al foil on the + nipple and there is lots a light.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 14, 2007)

Jay T said:


> Success, I put a small plug of Al foil on the + nipple and there is lots a light.


 
I wonder if there is mis-communicaion from Tiablo and the 110 lumen figure is with 10440's. I'm waiting to hear back from them with this very question. 

How long did you leave the light on? Did it got hot?


----------



## Jay T (Dec 14, 2007)

WadeF said:


> How long did you leave the light on? Did it got hot?



I only ran it a few seconds to verify that it worked. Right now I'm charging my cells back up to do some beam shots vs the Fenix LOD and some lightbox readings. Working afternoon turn today so it won't be done till after midnight. I'll be adding the new information to my A1 review thread.


----------



## Nake (Dec 14, 2007)

A dab of solder on the contact should work also, as long as it was higher than the plastic ring around it. Get a 10440 that's been run down to around 3V and start there.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 14, 2007)

Lite_me said:


> Care to try again...?






Jay T said:


> Success, I put a small plug of Al foil on the + nipple and there is lots a light.



Thanks for trying this. :thumbsup: I'm curious as to what Tiablo has to say about the advertised 110 lumens. 

I'll bet it does get hot with a 10440. But shouldn't be any worse than an L0D CE on one.


----------



## Nake (Dec 14, 2007)

The thing is, with the LOD you can turn back to low or med when it gets hot in high. With the A1 there's no where to go but off. So, even if it did work with a 10440, runtime would be 10min or less.


----------



## NA8 (Dec 15, 2007)

How do you guys like it size wise compared to lights like the P2D or P1 CE, or even single AA lights ? The large front end seems to negate some of the virtues of a AAA light.


----------



## RichS (Dec 21, 2007)

WadeF said:


> So is there something wrong with our lights?
> 
> "Introducing the Tiablo A1 Rebel 100 LED flashlight, the first common single AAA flashlight in its class to produce over 110 lumens with an estimated run time of 80 minutes to 50% brightness and a total runtime of 2.5+ hours usable light."
> 
> It doesn't seem to be anywhere close to 110 lumens.


I just got mine, and unfortunately it is not anywhere close to the advertised 100 lumens, even at the emitter. I was pleasantly suprised at the very small size, but not so much at the output. It is kind of amusing comaring the A1 advertised at "100 lumens" vs. my Surefire L1 advertised at "65 lumens". This light is just a little brighter (bigger spot/spill anyway) than my RiverRock 1xAA light advertized at 45 lumens. Not what I was hoping for....

Beamshots: 

*RiverRock 1xAA (Alkaline) - 45 lumens*






*Tiablo A1 (Energizer E2 Lithium) - 100 lumens: *





*Surefire L1 (Surefire 1xCR123) - 65 lumens:* :naughty:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Dec 21, 2007)

wow, thats probably more like 35 lumens.


----------



## RichS (Dec 21, 2007)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> wow, thats probably more like 35 lumens.


I'd say about 35 lumens is right. I was hoping that using two 1/2 AAA's would give it the boost it needs, but the specs show that these are too fat to fit in this battery tube. Oh well... :shrug:


----------



## WadeF (Dec 22, 2007)

The Tiablo is probably putting out around 45 lumens, the River Rock has a brighter hot spot, but the Tiablo has a larger hot spot, and more lumens in the spill. So I'd say they are about the same as far as lumens, but the River Rock has more throw, maybe. It's had to see if the River Rock's hot spot is any brighter, or much brighter, than the Tiablo. 

From my testing I'd say the Tiablo is more in the 45 lumen range, not 35.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Dec 22, 2007)

So from what I gather, the A1 is very pocketable and is still an awesome light for general purposes. Is there a competitor out there that is a better mix of output, runtime and is as small or smaller than the A1? It seems to me that although it IS severely overrated as far as output, it is still great for its applications.


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 22, 2007)

Based on my testing I would say WadeF is right, around 45 Lumens. I have had mine for over a week now. I was disapointed at first about the over rating of the lumens but this little light is growing on me more and more. It has become my EDC and although no were near 100 lumens seems bright enough for almost any task unless your trying to see a deer at a 50 yards outside.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm liking mine too. It appears to put out as much light as my L0D Q2, on high of course, but has more throw when using it outside. Gives the impression of a larger flashlight. Nice smooth spot-to-spill beam with no rings, sept for a slightly brighter thin ring at the outside edge of the spill. It also has a nice (warm) tint and renders colors well. Threading is smoooth after some NyoGel. As I noted earlier, I removed the clip and added a tiny cord for anti- roll. I didn't care for the clip at all. 
I'm happy with it. It's.... different.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Dec 31, 2007)

BAH! ~100 lumens??!?! It seems that the Tiablo A1 isn't even putting out close to 100 lumens at the emitter, let alone out the front. Sure maybe the LED in the Tiablo is _rated_ to deliver 100 lumens and maybe under absolutely perfect labratory conditions the Tiablo A1 could get somewhere in the ballpark of 100 lumens at the emitter (or even out the front), but as the saying goes:

*"The cleanliness of theory is no match for the mess of reality."*

Sorry for the rant, but when I first saw the Tiablo A1 and its claimed output, I (like most people here) was excited about those claims and I was planning to get a bunch for me and to give to friends and family.
But a big "Thank You" goes out to all the people who take the time to carefully review lights and post their findings, since they saved me from disappointment.

Ever since the Cree X-RE and SSC LEDs came out, Lumileds has been coming off as though its new LEDs will be better in every way than the Crees and SSCs, but it hasn't happened yet.
But I don't put the blame entirely on Tiablo or Phillips/Lumileds either. Shame on me and anyone else here who naively beleived that a light could deliver 100 lumens (at the emitter or out the front) from a single AAA battery (with an 80 minute runtime to 50%, no less!). I'm sure it'll happen in the future, but considering what forum this is and the kind of information here, I (and anyone else who's been around for a while) should have known better. Live and learn I guess.

*Rant mode OFF*


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have two Tiablo A1s.While I am sure they are not anywhere near 100 L they are very bright for AAA lights.I use Energizer lithium AAAs in mine.One thing I wanted to pass along is that the two lights have completely different tints.One is a cool white and the other very warm almost like an incan.I do not mind the warmer tint but I suspect some here will not like it.Seems that the lottery is in play based on the examples I have.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 31, 2007)

FrogsInWinter said:


> Sure maybe the LED in the Tiablo is _rated_ to deliver 100 lumens and maybe under absolutely perfect labratory conditions the Tiablo A1 could get somewhere in the ballpark of 100 lumens at the emitter (or even out the front), but as the saying goes:


 
The Rebel100 is rated for 100-110lumens at 350mA, and it will do that. It will do around 200 emitter lumens when driven around 1A.

The problem here isn't with Lumileds or the Rebel100, it's with Tiablo. Tiablo claimed 100 lumens, but later they admitted to reducing the current to improve run time. They may have initially had it at 350mA, and it would have been producing 100-110 emitter lumens, probably 70-80 lumens out the front. Then they dropped the current, probably to around 200-250mA to the emitter, to improve battery life, and now it's putting out around 40-45 lumens out the front at best. Probably around 60-65 emitter lumens. 

I'm still happy to have a small AAA light using a Rebel100. Because it is using less current it should have great run times on a AAA while still being fairly bright for such a small light, plus I love the tint mine has. If you get a good white tint with a Rebel they also seem to render colors better than Cree's. 

Compared to a Fenix LOD-CE Q4 it has less spill, but a slightly brighter hot spot so it will throw a tad better than the LOD-CE Q4, at least when the LOD-CE is running 1.2-1.5v AAA's, put a 10440 in the LOD-CE and it's game over, LOD-CE will blow the Tiablo A1 out of the water.  

Maybe Tiablo could make the Tiablo A2 with 2-mode. A low, a little lower than the current output of the A1, and a high that is a true 350mA to the emitter for 100-110 emitter lumens. 

If they could do that, I'd buy it.


----------



## Hitthespot (Dec 31, 2007)

+1 My friend +1


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Dec 31, 2007)

WadeF: Everything you said in your last post is pretty much on the mark. I don't doubt Phillips/Lumileds at all, hell I'm waiting for the day when there are 1AAA flashlights that shine 300+ lumens out the front with at least 1 hour runtime til 50% output.

But, with current technology, for anyone to claim a 1AAA (not 10440) light that puts out 100 lumens with an 80 minute runtime til 50% output is a bold claim to say the least. The only way I could see that happening is if the light started out at 100 lumens and then for the next 79 minutes and 50 seconds remained at 51% output. Coincidentally, 50 lumens is around what the brightest 1AAA lights are pushing now  

For now I'll be patiently waiting for the day when the Z5 bin Crees arrive, hehehe :devil:.


----------



## Nake (Jan 16, 2008)

I was looking over at BugOutGear and noticed they were getting a shipment of A1s in. I looked at the specs on the A1 page and saw 700mA to 500mA for driving current. I wonder if this is something new or if it has said that all along. I don't get over there much and was wondering if anybody saw these specs at BOG when the A1 was introduced.

http://bugoutgearusa.com/tiabloa1.html


----------



## Gary123 (Jan 16, 2008)

I wonder if the Rebel emitters that come in lights we can buy now are outside the production range of the Rebels that were recalled by Lumileds?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 18, 2008)

I have just received my new A1 from BatteryJunction. 

Nothing to complain about (no scratches, no lint inside the lens, ....). 

In the box there is an instruction sheet that says: 'output: 350 mA at 100 lumens for 3.5 hours' 

In any case with an Energizer lithium primary it appears to be brighter than my L0D Rebel 80 (same battery). 


Will anyone please advise as to clip removal without scratching the finish. :thinking:


:wave:


----------



## mikes1 (Jan 18, 2008)

I just pushed mine off without twisting it the finish seems very tough and did not mark at all :thumbsup:


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 18, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> I just pushed mine off without twisting it the finish seems very tough and did not mark at all :thumbsup:


 
Done and not a single scratch. 

Thanks :twothumbs


----------



## 42 (Jan 19, 2008)

Gary123 said:


> I wonder if the Rebel emitters that come in lights we can buy now are outside the production range of the Rebels that were recalled by Lumileds?



Rebels were recalled? When, why?


----------



## Nake (Jan 19, 2008)

42 said:


> Rebels were recalled? When, why?


 
Read here.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186488


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jan 30, 2008)

Nake said:


> I was looking over at BugOutGear and noticed they were getting a shipment of A1s in. I looked at the specs on the A1 page and saw 700mA to 500mA for driving current.



Maybe 500mA to 700mA current draw at the cell. There's no way the Tiablo A1 is driving that kind of current to the emitter. Even a NiMH cell wouldn't stand up to the kind of draw required to supply that level of current to the emitter. Forget about alkaline. 

In the manufacturer's thread they fairly clearly state the drive current is 350mA, then a little later in the thread (around post #48) they suggest it might be even less than that.


----------



## WadeF (Jan 31, 2008)

Tiablo admitted to me in a PM that they started with 350mA to the emitter, but dropped the current to improve runtime. Some people estimate around 200mA is probably going to the emitter based on the output we have seen.


----------



## thom (Feb 3, 2008)

Has anyone seen a measurement of output of the A1 with an AW 10440? I have not, but I run my A1 this way and I'm quite impressed. Seems as bright as my Fenix P3D on High (not turbo)

thom


----------



## Ty_Bower (Feb 4, 2008)

What are people doing to attach their Tiablo A1 to their keyring?

I'm happy with the split-ring and clip that came with my Fenix. Is there a source to buy these cheaply?


----------



## swxb12 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ty_Bower said:


> I'm happy with the split-ring and clip that came with my Fenix. Is there a source to buy these cheaply?



I've only seen the lobster clip sold under Fenix at dealers like Fenix-Store and Lighthound, but the small split-ring can be found in the fishing section of sports/outdoors stores or department stores in packets. I think the size is somewhere between '5' and '7', if I recall correctly. I'd recommend having the L0D split ring with you at the store. You might also find them in the jewelry/crafts sections of some stores.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Feb 5, 2008)

The ring that came supplied with my Fenix L0P is roughly 10mm diameter, which would make it a size 6. Has anyone put a split ring on their Tiablo A1? The split ring holes in the tail look to be a tiny bit smaller than the ones in the end of the Fenix L0P.


----------



## Kilovolt (Feb 5, 2008)

I have used a thin nylon cord, made a loop inside the two tiny holes, cut and then melted together the ends with a lighter. Clearly not as strong as a metallic ring but it does not disturb tailstanding nor mar surface finish.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2008)

WadeF said:


> The Rebel100 is rated for 100-110lumens at 350mA, and it will do that. It will do around 200 emitter lumens when driven around 1A.
> 
> The problem here isn't with Lumileds or the Rebel100, it's with Tiablo. Tiablo claimed 100 lumens, but later they admitted to reducing the current to improve run time. They may have initially had it at 350mA, and it would have been producing 100-110 emitter lumens, probably 70-80 lumens out the front. Then they dropped the current, probably to around 200-250mA to the emitter, to improve battery life, and now it's putting out around 40-45 lumens out the front at best. Probably around 60-65 emitter lumens.
> 
> ...




Ahah! That's everything I needed to know, not to buy one. Thanks Wade


----------



## wbp (Feb 14, 2008)

I just picked up one of these and have to say I love it. I'm measuring 430 lux at 1 meter, powered by a Tenergy Lithium AAA. Can't say what the lumens are since I don't have a 'sphere, but it's plenty bright enough for my purposes and I am quite pleased with the look and feel.

One thing I have not seen mentioned in any of the reviews is the green glowing ring just inside the bezel - is this something new or do others see this? Very handy for finding the light in the dark.

William


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 14, 2008)

wbp said:


> I just picked up one of these and have to say I love it. I'm measuring 430 lux at 1 meter, powered by a Tenergy Lithium AAA. Can't say what the lumens are since I don't have a 'sphere, but it's plenty bright enough for my purposes and I am quite pleased with the look and feel.
> 
> One thing I have not seen mentioned in any of the reviews is the green glowing ring just inside the bezel - is this something new or do others see this? Very handy for finding the light in the dark.
> 
> William



It's a glow in the dark o-ring on the inside of the lens.


----------



## Tubor (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the 2.7V max description is wrong and it does take 10440's as long as the contact problem is sorted out (magnetic spacers, blob of solder, etc). 

Anyone done any long-term tests with a 10440? 

Does it get really hot or have any low-voltage protection for 10440's? 

:thanks:


----------



## bspofford (Mar 5, 2008)

I corresponded directly with Tiablo and was advised to use Eneloop AAA cells, not a 10440. I asked why and was told that the light shouldn't be powered higher than 2.7V. I find it interesting that the MA1 works with 10440 and is also a Rebel 100. BTW, the two-mode black HAIII MA1 at DX is $10 cheaper than a one-mode natural HAIII A1 at KD.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 5, 2008)

bspofford said:


> BTW, the two-mode black HAIII MA1 at DX is $10 cheaper than a one-mode natural HAIII A1 at KD.


Do you have a direct link?


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 7, 2008)

This kind of thing has already happened in other cases: probably some other dealer has complained with Tiablo against the excessively low price quoted by DX and Tiablo have forced them to raise it.

Personally I can't understand the reason behind a price that is so much lower than the others' one; surely something like ten percent would be enough to beat the competition. This kind of pricing policy leaves in the buyer the idea that the product is worth nothing... :thinking:


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 7, 2008)

Kilovolt said:


> This kind of pricing policy leaves in the buyer the idea that the product is worth nothing... :thinking:


This product ist worth $28.99.


----------



## EntropyQ3 (Mar 8, 2008)

Kilovolt said:


> This kind of thing has already happened in other cases: probably some other dealer has complained with Tiablo against the excessively low price quoted by DX and Tiablo have forced them to raise it.
> 
> Personally I can't understand the reason behind a price that is so much lower than the others' one; surely something like ten percent would be enough to beat the competition. This kind of pricing policy leaves in the buyer the idea that the product is worth nothing... :thinking:



You have GOT to be kidding.
And if you're not - have you looked at how differently coke is priced depending on where you buy it? What do you think the real cost of coke is anyway? 

DX charged a price which gave them the margins they wanted for the products they sell. And which encourages the customer to order a few other things (giving further profit) and coming back for more (giving more profit still). Why would a consumer be upset with that?


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 8, 2008)

EntropyQ3 said:


> And which encourages the customer to order a few other things (giving further profit) ...


Yes, for example a pair of 10440 Li-Ions to power the Tiablo MA1 to the max. :thumbsup:


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm considering giving my A1 to my Mom because she lives in the country and has to let her dogs out at night. If I do so, I'm planning on buying the MA1. Question is this.

Is it really worth it to buy an MA1 and put the 10440s in it? Its not a big deal to me to buy ANOTHER charger (like I don't have enough already) and some more cells to run in it but I don't want to if its not worth it.

What makes it worth it to me? Basically, an equivalent run time of the A1 on ni-mh cells and a noticeably brighter light. I'm happy with how bright the A1 is but if I could get light that is definitively brighter out of the same size, I'll upgrade the battery cells.

So, those running these lights, is it worth it over the standard A1?


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 8, 2008)

BirdofPrey said:


> I'm considering giving my A1 to my Mom because she lives in the country and has to let her dogs out at night. If I do so, I'm planning on buying the MA1. Question is this. Is it really worth it to buy an MA1 and put the 10440s in it?


As far as I know, there are only unprotected 10440s on the market. I think, you should not let your mother work with this potentially unsafe cells. Better buy her a *Fenix L1D Q5* (with a NiMH Charger & Eneloops), a Fenix P1D/P2D or a Nitecore Defender.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 27, 2008)

I noticed that BattJunc has the MA1 in stock now.

Does this guy run any better than the original A1?
I'm noticing that it's rated for a higher working voltage. ("[FONT=arial, helvetica]working voltage is 0.7V to 4.2V")
And it's a 2-stage light now. Is the brightness improved any?


EDIT: Nevermind, just found the review of the MA1.
[/FONT]


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 3, 2008)

I was finally able to remove the Lens Bezel from my Tiablo A1.

Cleaned out the debris that was inside the Reflector.

Looks like red Loctite.







Before






After


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 3, 2008)

Reflector removed.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice.


----------

